# Myogrid® Women’s Performance Training Hoodie Offers Moisture-Wicking, Breathable, Antichafing Comfort



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Whether your customers are looking for a high-quality performancewear garment for running, pre or post workouts, Crossfit or similar activities, the Myo-Vent™ women’s training hoodie, offered by Myogrid is designed for optimal performance and comfort. 

As part of the company’s full Myogrid® line, this garment is engineered using the latest performancewear technology to increase breathability in targeted heat zones. All Myo-Vent™ garments also offer Myodry™ moisture management and Myofresh™ anti-odor control. Seamless knit construction makes it antichafing as well. 

It’s made of 65 percent nylon/35 percent polyester, and it features 180-degree hood vision for expanded viewing capability. It comes in charcoal gray heather, pink heather and gray heather in sizes extra small to XXL. A men’s version also is available. 

All Myogrid® apparel can be decorated with a variety of cut-only and printable heat transfer products. 

For more information, call (586) 859-4378; email [email protected] or visit the website at www.myogrid.com.


----------

